# Looking for a particular sound file



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Sue, Ive got a CD with about 75 differant tracks on it let me take a quick listen and see if i can find something on there.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Michigal,
Be sure to check those links I gave you once the bandwidth renews tomorrow. I know I have several different recordings shared at my blog that feature grave digging sounds. As well as on my Free Sounds Page.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Spectremaster said:


> Sue, Ive got a CD with about 75 differant tracks on it let me take a quick listen and see if i can find something on there.


Any luck on that CD?

Halloweiner, your site hasn't reset yet. Maybe on the 1st of the month?

I'm pretty sure checked your site before for grave digging sounds. Couldn't find it, though. 
The one I had didn't have any narration on it, just sounds. Does that help in placing it?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My file manager says still 1 day before bandwidth resets itself. Sorry.

I do have a couple of gravedigger sound files, also I know several of the LPs I have posted at my Halloween Blog have gravedigging sound tracks without narration.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My pages are back open now.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

I think i may have found something. there is digging going on about halfway through. Send me you E-mail and I can send you the file. The name is "Grave Digger.wma" I tried to convert it to a MP3 but not finding the right software to do so.


----------

